# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Travel to Northern Italy

## carolgreen145

Hi all
   I'm planning to travel to Italy especially Northern cities such as Venice and Trieste. Is there anyone who have been there or live there to give me some facts about these cities?
    Thanks.

----------

